# The proper way to greet forum users



## A good headache

Hi, folks!

This is my first time here, and the first question I would like to ask is, "What is the proper way to greet users on a forum, especially for the first time?" I wrote "Hi, folks!", but I am not sure it is not too informal.

Could you help me out with this?

Agh


----------



## Outsider

Well, my way of doing it is "Welcome". 
I've seen people write "Hi, I'm new", which for some reason sounds nice.

P.S. I like your username.


----------



## la reine victoria

Welcome to the forums, A Good Headache.  

I wonder what made you choose your user name.    I suppose it's the opposite to " a bad headache".  






LRV


----------



## ireney

Welcome to the forums 

"Hi folks" is indeed informal but it's not as if we are formal here.

Choose the greeting that suits you best as long as it is within the lines of propriety (although I would personally find something like "yo!" way to informal)

So, hi there AGH


----------



## .   1

G'day a good headache,
I think that the manner of greeting the forum should reflect something of the contents of the post.
Hello...
Hi...
I have a question...
The following confuses me...
Do you have an opinion on...

.,,


----------



## A good headache

Wow, this place is lively! Four replies in less than half an hour!. I'm glad. Thank you.
As for my username, it's subject to interpretation. It can mean that I am a headache, but I'm not altogether bad. Or it can mean the reverse, _good_ here being just an intensifier. It depends on how you perceive me.


----------



## aubergine_dreams

I did't really introduce myself. Erm, Hey everybody!


----------



## la reine victoria

A good headache said:


> Wow, this place is lively! Four replies in less than half an hour!. I'm glad. Thank you.
> As for my username, it's subject to interpretation. It can mean that I am a headache, but I'm not altogether bad. Or it can mean the reverse, _good_ here being just an intensifier. It depends on how you perceive me.


 



I shall reserve judgment until I've read a few of your posts, which I look forward to with pleasure.

Your English is excellent, by the way.  My compliments to you.



LRV


----------



## Porteño

Hello everyone! Come to think of it, neither did I aubergine dreams (a fascinating name indeed). However, when I come into a post I sometimes say Hi! followed by the person's name if I'm referring to a particular post. Alternatively Hi, everybody/everyone" depending on the mood or, if it is very early in the morning and I'm still shaking off the cobwebs, I use a more formal 'Good Morning'. It really doesn't matter much so long as you are courteous and have a smile (which we have to imagine) on your face.


----------



## fenixpollo

I did not "introduce myself" to the forum. I don't like those "hi, I'm knew here" threads in other forums, where others just say "welcome!" and it's just a string of empty platitudes.  I hope this thread doesn't turn into one of those.

How do I greet people when I post a thread?  I don't. I just ask a question and I usually end by thanking people who would like to participate.

How do I greet people who are new to the forum?  I post in their thread.  I usually start my post by saying 





> Hi (your name here), and welcome to the forum!


I also end my posts by saying "Cheers!"

Saludos.


----------



## maxiogee

fenixpollo said:


> I don't like those "hi, I'm *knew* here" threads in other forums,



Your grammar is appaling! Don't you mean "I'm not known here"?


----------

